# Rikon 10-324 Bandsaw in the truck



## MRDucks2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hard to pass on the sale for the Rikon 10-324 for $650. Have a new one in the box in the back of the truck. Not as large as I planned on a few years ago, but now I have one. 

Any advice on the set-up/assembly to save me any heartache?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dbechtol (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice deal!  Grats 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2017)

New tools are great aren't they!!  Congratulations!
Mike


----------



## Edgar (Oct 20, 2017)

Check out some of the You-Tube videos on setting up & tuning a bandsaw, especially those by Alex Snodgrass. Alex's tips have been a big help for me with my 10-325.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks, Edgar, I’ll take a look. Basic assembly is pretty straight forward. Luckily my son came up today to help set the saw on the base. Easier on the old man. It was also obvious to put the mobile base on the stand before putting the saw on top. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pen Zen (Oct 20, 2017)

Congratulations on the new saw.  You're going to love it.  And that is a great price.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 21, 2017)

Read the directions?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Always read the directions, John. AND look at the pictures. But, with this saw there are four things so far that make set-up better that aren’t in the directions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pen Zen (Oct 22, 2017)

Starting Friday Woodcraft has the Rikon 10-326 on sale for $899 plus free mobile base.  Also a very nice saw at a good price.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Love the 10-324. Only issue I had, which you can see mentioned online, is OEM blade guard interference with upper wheel/upper door closing in some blade set-ups. Easy set-up using the Snodgrass method results in perfect slicing and plenty of power for what I need. Quite happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

